# Goat a baby goat - Not eating, grinding teeth.



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay second year into this first year was hard as you all know. I got 4 saanen crosses from the auction last week. They are 1 to 2 weeks of age. I have been bottle feeding 9 to 10oz three times a day. They have all been taking the bottle well since monday evening. Today during my afternoon feeding one refuses to eat, took his temp it was 102.6. He seems not as active and is grinding his teeth and has a cough. Thoughts on what to do? I have LA-200, Duramycin and penicillian on hand plus asprin, pepto, probiotic paste, electrolights. Thimine and vitamin B complex in shot form. Where should I start?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Is it pooping? If not, an enema may be needed.
*I would give CD Anti-toxin to start, in case this is entero.
*You said there was a cough? It may be pneumonia. I don't know the exact treatment plan for a baby goat with pneumonia - do you have a goat vet? 
*Are they on milk replacer, or whole milk?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I have not seen him popping will get something for this tommorow. I did however give him a small does of Corid a pinch to some water in a syringe and feed orally. I also gave him 3cc's of LA-200. He did not eat tonight but, seemed more lively. 

I have to be honest with the issues I had last year it only made sense to treat for the issues that killed off my herd last year. 

Dosages where based of a fellow goat farmer - I will keep you posted


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Teeth grinding means they're in pain. Auction goats have been severely stressed in addition to being exposed to any number of parasites & pathogens. Good luck--I hope he recovers!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So how old is the goat that's scouring?


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

The goat is in the range of 2 to 3 weeks old.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Its been 24 hours since he last took a bottle should I give him vegtable oil or do a etema?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Syringe or tube feed him.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

He ate today - The vet said that I over did it with the LA200. She gave me some asprin for pain. She think it was phomonia. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear, so sorry this was missed. 

Glad he is getting better and a vet seen him.

How much LA200 did you give?

If you are going to treat for cocci it must be dosed properly and given for the right amount of time of 5 days 1 x a day.
If you are sure the kid is at least 2 weeks old. They may have worms too. A fecal may help determine that. They have been through a lot. How are their inner lower eyelid coloring, pale pink, white or dark pink/red?

If they do not poo, give an enema right away.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

I gave him 3CC's of LA200. I was going to bring him into the Vet but, I ended up having the Vet come down. She said he appeared to be in some pain and gave him a shot of asprin and Vit E. He is eating again and she did take a fecal sample to get it tested I will call tommorow to get the info.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he was seen by a vet and is improving, good work. 

Let us know what the fecal says.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

She took a fecal of another goat that showed lung worm - Going to buy Ivermic tomorrow 1 ML per 50lbs - Under the skin. 

The sick goat in question now has scoures the poops. Never ends - I will plan on calling the Vet in the morning for more treatment recommendations.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ivermectin dose for lungworm is 1cc per 40lbs orally.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 40 lbs is injected. It is 1cc per 22 lbs orally


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

All treated - I did 1CC for 50LBS. All goats seems to running normal again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are better.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Got up this morning and the goat in question did not get up for his milk. I went into the pen to get him he was cold and stiff and I brought him into the house he wined a little. I took his temp it just registered as LO on the thermometer. I called the Vet and she said that I can start aggressive treatment and I asked her straight up has she ever saved a goat with a temp that low and she said no. Then she said she can come down to put him down but, it will cost $150. So, instead of her coming down I told her I would do it. I brought the goat outside and shot it once in the head. Not sure if I killed it right away so I shot it a few more times. Wow, that sucked....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------

